# Shore Fishing



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

With the high gas prices I have found myself doing a lot more shore fishing this year. My question is when you are fishing from shore what do you keep your fish in? I have been carrying a 5 gallon bucket around but that gets old real quick if you are changing spots often.


----------



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't do much shore fishing myself, but I do have a cooler that has wheels and a handle attached. Maybe that would work for you.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/601-9931043-2999340?ASIN=B000DN7WI2&AFID=Froogle&LNM=B000DN7WI2|Coleman_62qt._Xtreme_Wheeled_Cooler&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B000DN7WI2&ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I sometimes use baskets like these...


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Me and a buddy always fish from shore, since we don't have a boat. We keep the 5 gallon bucket in the truck, and use one of those mesh fish baskets. we tie it to something with a long stringer, use that for the occasional walleye or pike we catch. These are all shore fishing.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, sorry, but the photos won't work


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Does anyone use a creel?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I like the idea of a creel, and would use one if I knew I was going to keep everything I caught, but I often go out with the idea in my head where if I don't catch at least 7 or 8 decent gills I'll throw them all back...

if you are interested in getting a creel, this looks like a decent / affordable one if you're not set on going old school/wicker










The Arapaho Ice House Creel's flax binding helps in the evaporation process which cools your catch. Constructed with 12-oz. canvas, heavy-duty snaps, a splash guard, hook 'n' loop flap covers. The Arapaho Ice House Creel is the benchmark for keeping your catch fresh. Just wet the creel down for an evaporative cooling effect. Measures: 14'' x 10'' x 5''.

$24.99
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...er=2642&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I just use a chain stringer, I hook a rope stringer to it if I need extra length. - Bryon


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a creel, but I've never used it. It was a gift, but I don't think it would hold very many fish unless they were bluegills or something. I usually use a stringer myself. Many times I'm not actually "shore" fishing, I'll wade out so I can get deeper of find some structure that I like. I don't like being limited to the boat launch area. In this case I just tie the stringer to my waders and take my fish on a tour of the lake behind me.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I dont want to use a stringer because i am moving every 5 casts or so unless i find fish. I am normally fishing for panfish when i'm shore fishing. How does a creel work? Do you need to keep it wet?


----------



## RobFromFlint (Apr 24, 2008)

Shore fishing is 90% of my fishing as well. I ditched the bucket and started carrying a stringer. It's better than the bucket, IMO. I'm pretty sure I'll get that creel Rich posted though. The only ones I've seen are wicker and overpriced. I've heard of people putting lids on a five gallon bucket, drilling holes in the side and throwing it out with twine attached and just dragging it along in the water as they go. It's worth a shot. I think that creel is the way to go personally.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

RyGuy525 said:


> I dont want to use a stringer because i am moving every 5 casts or so unless i find fish. I am normally fishing for panfish when i'm shore fishing. How does a creel work? Do you need to keep it wet?


Rather than tie it, just step on it, when you move all you have to do is pick it up, at least that's how I do it when I'm on the move, hope I helped some - Bryon


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

just a thought, keep your eyes open for old jon boats and canoes right now. there is nothing cheaper than hard work and paddeling or rowing on a windy day is some hard work. it will get you around the lake and wont cost a dime in gas. i have a 12 footer of each, if i cant get this darn old evinrude running right im going to go back to them and save the gas also.


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

RyGuy525 said:


> I dont want to use a stringer because i am moving every 5 casts or so unless i find fish. I am normally fishing for panfish when i'm shore fishing. How does a creel work? Do you need to keep it wet?


Some creels, like the one posted above, mostly work with evaporative cooling, which means you have to wet them and as the water evaporates it cools the bag. You don't have to keep it in the water, but you need to re-wet it from time to time. The creel I have is more like a part mesh/part canvas bag. When I have used it in the past I just wore it so it was in the water.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks fishnrg that was the info i was looking for. I have a "arctic creel" just never knew how they worked so i never bothered to use it.


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

DE82 said:


> I just use a chain stringer, I hook a rope stringer to it if I need extra length. - Bryon


same way when i`m on shore


----------



## MikeTightLines (Feb 14, 2008)

When shore-fishing, I also use a stringer, most of the time. It's the easiest way to keep fish fresh and in good shape. 
I agree with shadow- keep an eye out for a canoe. They can be found pretty cheap (I've seen one for under $100) and are easy to transport. An electric trolling motor makes getting around the lake even easier. I've spent countless hundreds of hours fishing from a canoe, and have caught everything from sunfish to steelies!
Ever try a float-tube? For small waters and hard-to-access or hike-in-only lakes, it is the best thing going. Good exercise,too!


----------

